# Neck knife suggestions ?



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

Show pics of your neck knife/survival necklace


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

Go with long and thin and keep the chain or cord as short as fits your head.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

so this seems like as good a place to ask as any.. whats the philosophy of use for a neck knife?


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

truecarnage said:


> Go with long and thin and keep the chain or cord as short as fits your head.


Is that the spike? I just ordered the Tokyo one


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

FatTire said:


> so this seems like as good a place to ask as any.. whats the philosophy of use for a neck knife?


Well you can't lose it, you can find it in the dark,and you always have it even when sleeping


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

vellomike said:


> Is that the spike? I just ordered the Tokyo one


No, its just like the spike, I think cold steel is some of the best money can buy. I own 5 of their blades and would own more if I could afford it. Just a note you would do better to keep a blade between the mattress and boxsprings, I my self can't sleep with my neck knife on.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

A neck knife you carry around your neck or a knife you use on someone else's neck?


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

I dont have one but one that i like is a one forged by a member of this forum, Smithy. His website is tidewaterforge.com
Heres a pic of the knife


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

ARGH my damned camera is broke.

Mine is a copy of a Phil Hartsfield design.
Hillbilly micarta on sheath and grip.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a simple cheap Boker Flash that I've been using for quite a while when out and about on the farm or camping.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't always wear it around my neck, but I have a Ka-Bar TDI Law Enforcement "Last Ditch" knife. I generally wear it on my body armor but it does have a neck lanyard.


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

labotomi said:


> I have a simple cheap Boker Flash that I've been using for quite a while when out and about on the farm or camping.


Possible dumb question here. What keeps the knife in the sheath while it's hanging upside down?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

it snaps into place just enough to keep it secure but not cause any problems with withdrawal.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Love that Boker.

I plan on getting a Becker BK-11.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I don't always wear it around my neck, but I have a Ka-Bar TDI Law Enforcement "Last Ditch" knife. I generally wear it on my body armor but it does have a neck lanyard.


Hey Sentry
I've been wanting to get this knife for a while. The only thing stopping me is I can't find out if it's civilian legall (it is listed as a law enforcement knife). I am in TN, and haven't been able to find any info, do you know anything?


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

labotomi said:


> it snaps into place just enough to keep it secure but not cause any problems with withdrawal.


Thanks. I like that knife. The price is right too.


----------



## truecarnage (Apr 25, 2010)

deetheivy said:


> Hey Sentry
> I've been wanting to get this knife for a while. The only thing stopping me is I can't find out if it's civilian legall (it is listed as a law enforcement knife). I am in TN, and haven't been able to find any info, do you know anything?


It is in Florida if you have a concealed carry permit, if not then you can be arrested for carrying a concealed weapon.
"Please" check your local laws first.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

> Hey Sentry
> I've been wanting to get this knife for a while. The only thing stopping me is I can't find out if it's civilian legall (it is listed as a law enforcement knife). I am in TN, and haven't been able to find any info, do you know anything?


The name stems from the design. It was created as a belt worn fast reaction knife for law enforcement as part of a weapon retention tool. As in... you go my gun and while we are struggling for it I am going to slice you open. I would find it very hard to believe that it is illegal anywhere outside of the extremely liberal states. The blade is short and it's a fixed blade, so two of most commonly found knife restrictions have already been defeated right there. When I purchased mine online no one asked for my occupation or proof thereof, so again I would be it's just a name for marketing purposes.


----------



## deetheivy (Aug 7, 2012)

Thank you sir.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have this one wear it day and night have a few other godies on the paracord it is suspended with. Mine is because I wear sweat pants a great deal of the time due to back issues and nerve problems in my hips. A pocket knife tends to drag those down if they are comfortably loose. I also have one of these.









I actually carry it very little now but if circumstances arise that I feel I may need a back up sticker again it can trade out for the little tiny thing I normally wear.


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

I have that Cold Steel knife. I ordered it online and didn't realize how tiny it was. 

Great edge and secure sheath retention, just too small for me. It stays in my glove box and doesn't get used much.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

yeah it's smal it is adequate for most random things around the house and saves me shuffling to the other end of the house for my "real knives" a half dozen times a day. If I am leaving the haouse I dress more appropriately and have my normal pocket gear which includes some pocket knives and multi tools. I have been suprised how big of tasks that lil bitty knife can get to even with the tiny handle that super sticky kraton handle gives an inordinant level of grip. and yeah I love the sheath it hangs upside down and I have never ever had it come out when I didn't want it to come out. 
Anyway no I wouldn't want to be lost in the wilderness with only that knife. But if I was lost in the wilderness it would be far better than nothing And with the other goodies it makes a decent little system with my 3 day med supply, and a sparking tool and some premade tinder. If it was a much bigger knife it would be starting to get pretty chunky to still be worn around the neck. I am still considering adding alil fishing kit if I do it right it really shouldn't add much in weight.


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

I just received this one ,had to put para cord and a ferro rod on the handle ,I used to wear a smaller one but I'm confident I can kill with this if I have to


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Whch one is that Vello Mike I like that blade style better than the ones I was seeing when I last was looking for a neck knife.


----------



## vellomike (Feb 7, 2012)

It's a "The spike" by Cold Steel they make 3 styles mine is Tokyo blade I'm very happy with it,I did have to polish the edge because there isn't a edge it's just a v blade or zero ground here is a video


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Those that said they liked the Boker... just realize, it's not nearly the same quality as the Cold Steel or Kbar. 

I like it for convenience, but I'd never count on it as my primary knife. The blade is too thin for serious work. Boker does make some that I would (and do) rely upon, but this model isn't made for that.


----------



## txpossum (Apr 10, 2011)

I have neck knives by REKAT, CRKT, Bark River, and a vintage Cold Steel Hai Honcho (even though I dont like CS's more modern products; however the one I think would be the best would be a Blackjack neck knife.


----------



## THEMIOutdoors (Jan 9, 2013)

I use a mora clipper for 3 years now for a neck knife it's a great knife in my opinion and for the price of one you can't beat it


----------

